# Tim Burton remaking Alice in Wonderland



## MACLovin (Nov 18, 2008)

This should be a cool movie! 

Johnny Depp as the Mad Hatter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









source: First glimpse of Johnny Depp as a ghoulish Mad Hatter in Tim Burton's Alice In Wonderland | Mail Online


Anne Hathaway will play the White Queen, and Helena Bonham-Carter will be the Red Queen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Matt Lucas and David Walliams will be Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum.

Alice will be played by a relatively unknown actress, Mia Wasikowska, 18, from Canberra, Australia.




It began filming earlier this autumn in Cornwall, England. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So who else is excited about this movie?! I can't wait to see a trailer!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll watch/be excited for any movie with Johnny Depp


----------



## Princesa Livia (Nov 18, 2008)

wow!! johnny depp and anne hathaway! so cool!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 18, 2008)

Aw this was my favorite disney movie as a child. This looks like a cool version.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 18, 2008)

One of my favourite stories ever.  Down the rabbit hole!  

This should be cool.  Tim Burton and Johnny Depp are quite the dynamic duo.


----------



## carandru (Nov 18, 2008)

I think Johnny Depp will not accept a movie role anymore unless it requires extensive makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  But, this looks cool.  Tim Burton's way of thinking seems well suited for this movie and, of course, Johhny Depp is able to pull off most characters in a unique and totally awesome way.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought they would do something else with the makeup.  I am tired of seeing Johnny Depp with the same dark eyes and hallowed cheeks in every movie.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Nov 18, 2008)

You know, I *really* would have hoped that they went off of Alice McGee's Alice. I've been waiting on someone to make a movie of it forever and it was supposed to have been done a year or two ago but didn't hear anything else from it. The character design in the game is awesome and I'd have loved to have seen it on screen.

I think it'll still be in that mind frame of dark and twisted since it's Tim Burton. One thing that I'm going to love about this though...Crispin Glover!


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 18, 2008)

ooooh i sooo want to see this..I love Alice in Wonderland...Any1 want to make that a makeup challenge?lol..


----------



## Holly (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't wait! Alice in Wonderland was one of my favourite movies when I was little


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting! I love Tim Burton movies...'Sleepy Hollow' is one of my all time favs...I have to say though I'm *a lot* more excited about 'Phantasmagoria' in Which Marilyn Manson plays Lewis Carroll (the author of Alice in Wonderland) It looks like it's going to be SIIIICCCCKKK!
Here are a couple of stills:
Twitch - First Stills From Marilyn Manson's Lewis Carroll Pic Phantasmagoria


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 19, 2008)

I must say that i'm not excited.Tim Burton seems so uninspired. Everything he does has become predictable and cliche. He hires the same actors over and over again. All his movies have the same look. It was cool at first, but now it's just so pretentious and boring.

I really can't get excited about his stuff anymore.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 19, 2008)

i LOVE tim burton films!!! him and johnny depp are perfect partners they both seem to get eachother and have that dark but comic edge. im currently on my way to cornwall to kidnapp mr depp and make him my love slave!!!!!! love hiiiim!!!!! 

not a huge fan of helena bonham-carter though i must say.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I must say that i'm not excited.Tim Burton seems so uninspired. Everything he does has become predictable and cliche. He hires the same actors over and over again. All his movies have the same look. It was cool at first, but now it's just so pretentious and boring.

I really can't get excited about his stuff anymore._

 
Completely agree... But I do like Johnny Deep. I still might pass on this one ... burton's movies are all the same .... His style was cool at first and then it got old..

I liked Sweeny Todd, he was a perfect director for that 
Edward scissor  hands was original when it came out 
But he Ruined Willy Wonka ... ,the new movie is CREEPY


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Nov 19, 2008)

I love Alice and Wonderland and I love Johnny Depp. I can not wait until this comes out!!!


----------



## concertina (Nov 19, 2008)

This is going to be *awesome*!! I adore Alice in Wonderland and Johnny Depp. Yay!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 19, 2008)

-dies-


----------



## aziajs (Jul 22, 2009)

I love Johnny Depp but I swear once you have seen him play one weird character you have seen them all.  My hand to God, if he plays The Riddler in the next Batman it will be just like this.  I think he should start watching his movies so that he can see he's doing the same thing over and over.

Here is the teaser trailer:

ETA: The previous YT video was pulled so here is another link:

Alice In Wonderland Teaser Trailer Online! (Plus New Posters) - Screen Rant

*OKAY*, Disney must be pulling this from the internet like crazy because this doesn't seem to be working now either and I can't find another link.  Well, I hope most of you got a chance to see it.


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2009)

Huge Alice on Acid, I mean Alice in Wonderland fan here too. Johnny Depp is beast in almost anything he does too. Benny and Joon, Edward Scissorhands, Sweeny Todd, Sleepy Hollow, Chocolat, Pirates of the Caribbean, god the list is goes on and on. This guy is one of my faves because I love that he steps out on a limb to fill a role even though they're usually eccentric.

I mean 21 Jump Street and Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, okay the only two that I didn't like. Tim Burton always is genius with the way he does storylines and directs....freaking amazing. You have got me so hyped up because I was dreading the Harry Potter I have to go see with Jason. You all made my day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's a PC game called Alice I even keep on my comp from yesteryear....I love the Cheshire Cat, what can I say?


----------



## aziajs (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_There's a PC game called Alice I even keep on my comp from yesteryear....I love the Cheshire Cat, what can I say? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, American McGee's Alice.  That's actually supposed to be made into a movie too and they announced earlier this year that they are going to be releasing another game in that series although I am not sure if it's a sequel or what.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 22, 2009)

This story is so creepy, especially given the author's history. Maybe it'll make a good movie.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jul 22, 2009)

Helena looks so hot I love it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 22, 2009)

no way no how nuh uh freaking creepy nope. not interested.


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Yeah, American McGee's Alice. That's actually supposed to be made into a movie too and they announced earlier this year that they are going to be releasing another game in that series although I am not sure if it's a sequel or what._

 
You've made my day a few times over in a 24 hour period. It will make my year if they make a follow up to that game and release a movie at the same time. That and the Fable games are the only one I get hardcore gamer amped on.

All I've heard about was that Phantasmagoria movie Marilyn Manson was working on before so this is 100x better news. I'm hyped about possibly 2 movies now.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_no way no how nuh uh freaking creepy nope. not interested. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?  It's actually not creepy enough for me.  I guess I'll have to wait and see it. I was expecting something more but considering that it's Disney and targeted at younger moviegoers (PG-13) I'm sure it's little watered down.

I would love to see what Tim Burton could have done with this if he could go for an R rating.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 22, 2009)

Wizard of Oz.
The Wiz.
Tim Burton just about anything.
WILLY WONKA AND THE CHOCOLATE FACTORY (*shudder*)


Creepy.
No effing way.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Wizard of Oz.
The Wiz.
Tim Burton just about anything.
WILLY WONKA AND THE CHOCOLATE FACTORY (*shudder*)


Creepy.
No effing way._

 





The Wiz does freak me out a bit,  I won't lie.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd heard about this earlier in the year. Glad to see some pictures and articles. Thanks!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_





The Wiz does freak me out a bit,  I won't lie._

 
I don't even let my kids watch the Wizard of Oz when I'm home. Yuck.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 23, 2009)

i want to see it, i love alice in wonderland, i know he'll do a good job but i agree everything he does is the same anymore.


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 23, 2009)

I actually want to see this-the promo pics looked pretty fascinating in a creepy way. I always hated Alice in Wonderland and found it to be a  really strange tale so I sort of like the idea of a bit of a 'deranged' take on it. Plus, Tim Burton's gothic style is pretty cool. Sleepy Hollow was a favorite of mine.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 23, 2009)

i iz excited about this. I love Tim Burton and his weirdness. Sign me up!


----------



## MACLovin (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't say I'm the hugest Tim Burton fan, but I love Alice in Wonderland and this looks like it's going to be a cool movie! 






Pretty!!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jul 23, 2009)

I am soo going to watch this movie.
I know Johnny Depp is a great actor and he will make this movie rock,
and Tim Burton makes weird, but good movies.

The Teaser Trailer makes me want to watch it even more!


----------



## Orchid_28 (Jul 23, 2009)

Im so excited! I love Tim Burton...his films are great.  They are so dark and eerie and I like that.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 26, 2009)

I am overly excited about this. I love Alice in Wonderland. 

And its Disney... so honestly.. It can't be that creepy.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mdjmsj* 

 
_I actually want to see this-the promo pics looked pretty fascinating in a creepy way. I always hated Alice in Wonderland and found it to be a  really strange tale so I sort of like the idea of a bit of a 'deranged' take on it. Plus, Tim Burton's gothic style is pretty cool. Sleepy Hollow was a favorite of mine._

 
This new movie has more elements based out of the books (or so I hear) 
So technically, its not a different take on it, its just taking some of the story out of the original books, which were much creepier than the Disney Animation back in 1951.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2009)

i'm really looking forward to this! we downloaded the teaser trailer at work last week and watched it 5 times in a row! very exciting stuff! plus i love tim burton anyways so i'm sure i'll enjoy it!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 28, 2009)

I can't wait to see this


----------



## DylanNyx (Jul 31, 2009)

Cant wait to see this movie!! I love Tim burton im a huge fan of him.

Take a look at the first official teaser trailer

YouTube - Tim Burton's Alice In Wonderland Official Teaser Trailer HD 2010


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2009)

......


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Completely agree... But I do like Johnny Deep. I still might pass on this one ... burton's movies are all the same .... His style was cool at first and then it got old..

I liked Sweeny Todd, he was a perfect director for that 
Edward scissor hands was original when it came out 
But he Ruined Willy Wonka ... ,the new movie is CREEPY_

 


The original was creepy too. But that's what I loved about it!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_i LOVE tim burton films!!! him and johnny depp are perfect partners they both seem to get eachother and have that dark but comic edge. im currently on my way to cornwall to kidnapp mr depp and make him my love slave!!!!!! love hiiiim!!!!! 

not a huge fan of helena bonham-carter though i must say._

 
Helena Bonham-Carter is Tim Burton's girlfriend. Once you realize that you see why she's almost all his films.




I'm going to see this because Johnny Depp can fart on film and I will be there to watch it.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I am looking forward to it, but I was expecting something a bit more surreal.  Don't stone me, but I am sick of Johnny Depp in these types of roles._

 
i love you.


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2009)

...........


----------



## aziajs (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I am looking forward to it, but I was expecting something a bit more surreal._

 
Agreed.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Don't stone me, but I am sick of Johnny Depp in these types of roles._

 
And agreed.


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah i hope they don't screw it up like they did charlie and the chocolate factory  =/  but i'll give it a shot if anything for the visuals! i wanna see it in IMAX, should be cool


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 2, 2009)

I think this is ok to post here, it's a video of Natalie Tran from YouTube (she's hilarrrrrious, I totally heart her to death) and at about 1:30 there's video of the Alice in Wonderland set that they rebuilt for Comicon.

YouTube - Free Stuff Is Better


----------



## COBI (Aug 2, 2009)

I guess I don't see Charlie & the Chocolate Factory as a remake of Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, so I don't see it as ruining anything.

They are two different interpretations of the story versus remakes like the Thomas Crown Affair where there is an attempt to remain truer to the original interpretation.

I like both versions; I prefer the Burton version for artistic value and the original version for camp and sentimental reasons since I grew up with it.

________
I didn't realize it was taking place in a completely new timeframe until now:
The traditional tale has been freshened with a blast of girl power, courtesy of writer Linda Woolverton (Beauty and the Beast). Alice, 17, attends a party at a Victorian estate only to find she is about to be proposed to in front of hundreds of snooty society types. Off she runs, following a white rabbit into a hole and ending up in Wonderland, a place she visited 10 years before yet doesn't remember. (imdb.com)


----------



## kiss (Aug 7, 2009)

I am excited to see this movie but I hate that they chosen that girl for the white queen? She should just stay in the princess diaries where she belongs. haha 

I don't get why so may people don't like willy wonka, I love that movie but the ompa loompas should have been different.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 8, 2009)

Great! can't wait =D


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 18, 2009)

I will probably see it because I adore Alice in Wonderland... book and all. But, I do think that Johnny Depp and Tim Burton keep sticking with what makes them money... and I wasn't a fan of Willy Wonka either... the oompa loompas frightened me =/


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow I haven't heard about this but I will be dying to see it. An R-rated version would probaly be sooo good though.


----------



## Shining (Sep 3, 2009)

I am so desperate to see this,I love the trailer it looks amazing


----------

